# Heavy Snow...Will It Hurt The Ice?



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

while fishing today i noticed that alot of water was coming through my holes and I was guessing its because of the deep snow on top of the ice... can this make the ice unsafe?


----------



## GOT WORMS ??? (Feb 9, 2007)

If the wind continues the lakes should be ok,But it can make farm ponds ugly in a hurry.


----------



## DodgeThis4wd (Jun 20, 2006)

GOT WORMS ??? said:


> If the wind continues the lakes should be ok,But it can make farm ponds ugly in a hurry.


how does wind make heavy wet snow lighter???


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Hard winds usually blow the new snow off the ice.Once the snow settles a bit its there to stay Then its hard to walk thru and depending how much may cause it to get slushy. My guess anyhow.
Steve


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

The wind will blow the snow off the larger bodies of water but it will lay on the farm ponds, I have seen heavy snows sink the ice and make a mess on small waters.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

yeah snow is never good. just watch how much snow there is on a lake, hopefully not much, and avoid the deep snow, and watch to see if water is coming up through the hole. a little bit is ok with all the ice we have now but a lot of water means the ice is unstable. well maybe not unstable but its getting pushed down into the warmer water. then you can get a double layer of ice which is bad. because that top layer insulates the lower layer. the cold which makes ice enters from the top, and the new ice is formed on the bottom of the ice where it contacts the water. so anything that messes up this process is not good. all that water coming up through the holes adds weght to the ice. but with 8" of ice it probably doesnt matter. but if the ice is bending or bowing enough to let water come up, it makes you question how stable the ice actually is.


----------



## GOT WORMS ??? (Feb 9, 2007)

Checked apond today had ABOUT 15 inches of snow.Water was pushing up pretty bad did not feal comfortable did not fish.thanks swantucky and full choke i should of explained my post alittle better.


----------



## DodgeThis4wd (Jun 20, 2006)

HAHA you guys think that 15mph winds will blow heavy wet freezing rain/ sleet soaked snow off the ice....RIGHT i want what your smokin!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Lets just hope the 40 degree weather we got coming next week starts to melt this ice


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

NO, NO , NO!!! Ice will be here till mid March!!


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Dodge brings up a good point. What kind of snow are we talking about? I live in Northwest Ohio, and we got probably 10-12 inches of light snow yesterday that just blew all over the place until the wind finally died down. It wouldn't seem to create such a big weight problem on the ice, would it?


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Our snow in Summit county is the light type too.
Steve


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

There is enough of it to push the ice down, not bad yet though. We got 10"-12" and I got on the pond this afternoon and had a small steady stream of water coming out. Me and a buddy would have been fine but I had my girls with me and I was not about to take any chances. Stayed out 45 mins or so and caught 2 bass.


----------



## Chode2235 (Feb 5, 2007)

swantucky said:


> There is enough of it to push the ice down, not bad yet though. We got 10"-12" and I got on the pond this afternoon and had a small steady stream of water coming out. Me and a buddy would have been fine but I had my girls with me and I was not about to take any chances. Stayed out 45 mins or so and caught 2 bass.


The only way we will know is to go out to our lakes and check it out. I will be anxious to see what effect it will have, hopefully a lot of it blows off. But even though we have a lot of ice we will still have to play it all by ear.

So when you get out in the next couple days let us know what you find.


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

Something else to consider, is did you get the freezing rain? That will put a hard crust on the snow, then it won't go anywhere!


----------



## DodgeThis4wd (Jun 20, 2006)

any snow will get a hard crust on it after nights like were havin! cold! BRRR! im ready to fish open water doin some cattin, bassin, and crappie catchin!


----------



## Chode2235 (Feb 5, 2007)

DodgeThis4wd said:


> any snow will get a hard crust on it after nights like were havin! cold! BRRR! im ready to fish open water doin some cattin, bassin, and crappie catchin!


I'm not quite ready yet, I would like to get out a few more weeks. I would want a lot more time on the ice if I had actually bought that new Clam and Vex that i was thinking about this fall.


----------

